# Surf Jigs



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I collected alot of info on here about using jigs for surf fishing. Also read how the stingsilver lure is great for the surf. I go to the bait shop just now and he tells me, "what's a stingsilver..never heard of it". He doesn't recommend using a lure from the surf, but rather instead, from a pier. Also said he wouldn't recommend using a jig on the surf...so, I left without anything. This all pertains to SURF fishing. Anyone help me out here?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

stingsilvers works in the surf, match with a proper equipment they laucnh so far your eyes cant see it when it hits the water, the nice thing is= it is only $2.75, it also comes in many different colors.








the picture below are from HPD's post with regards to distant throwing metals.








this review of the metals pictured above were made by HPD, HPD is a leading distant enthusiast who does his fishing in Mexico. He tackled braids, lures, knots and casting techniques for the surf fisherman aiming for maximum distance.


> Left to right. T-Hex, Micky Jig/F-14, "bait fish type lure", Spoon'r Outcast, Hopkins, Swedish Pimple, Castmaster, Krocodile.
> 
> Yes, there are a lot more metals out there but these illustrate the ins and outs of distance casting with metals. Let's start with the ones that don't perform well and work our way up.
> 
> ...


If you want to learn more about his tIPS & TECHNIQUES visit his website http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com/
his website contains a wealth of information for surf fisherman.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Look at*

the little man thread. He was using a stingsilver from the beach. They work - from the SURF.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

my son caught this huge spanish mack last friday after school on a 2ounce charteuse on white stingsilver.


----------

